# Ps3 Blue Ray games now running as psn titles



## deathking (Jan 10, 2011)

With the recent release of Geohot's 3.55 custom firmware, it was only a matter of time, before backups would be up and running. News is coming in that a user named Riku.kh3 has accomplished just that. He has managed to run Castlevania: Lords of Shadow from his internal hard drive, while on Geohot's 3.55 Custom Firmware. He achieved this by patching the game's main executable file (EBOOT.BIN) and making the PS3 think it's a PSN game.

Looks like ps3 games can now be signed as psn titles and run off the internal hard drive on geohots firmware

Source :
http://psgroove.com/content.php?635-Castle...W#ixzz1AbBhDGqE


----------



## Dangy (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 10, 2011)

Great.


----------



## Fellow (Jan 10, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

>



I couldn't have posted a better reply, nothing else to say but this.


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 10, 2011)

This is so awesome... Now I just hope something like WBFSManager comes along for PS3 games.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 10, 2011)

But is this safe? Won't you get banned by Sony or something?


----------



## Dangy (Jan 10, 2011)

ZombiePosessor said:
			
		

> This is so awesome... Now I just hope something like WBFSManager comes along for PS3 games.



Or they could just add games like you do on the PSP. No software junk to worry about.


----------



## deathking (Jan 10, 2011)

when/if this gets working on external hard drives this will be the best and no loaders will be needed


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 10, 2011)

ZombiePosessor said:
			
		

> This is so awesome... Now I just hope something like WBFSManager comes along for PS3 games.


theres no reason

we already had like 50 backup managers, someone just needs to find a way to integrate the payload into the bm or firmware


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Jan 10, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ZombiePosessor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I have a shitload of PS3 ISOs sitting on my hard drive, and I don't have FTP means into a router. So having something that would trim the ISO down and then add it to the PS3 would be cool, like YACC or something. Or even just be able to load the EBOOT.BIN from the XMB like you do in PSP


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 10, 2011)

That is so effing awesome. We can now put those 250 gb harddrives to good use


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

Why the need for GeoHots MFW if we have the keys?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> But is this safe? Won't you get banned by Sony or something?


We don't know.  Sony has not banned anybody yet.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 10, 2011)

Geohot's not gonna like this


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Why the need for GeoHots MFW if we have the keys?


Unlike the PSP, with the PS3 you need to install content to run it from the harddrive.  The problem is the "install" option is a debug option and is not active in normal firmwares.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah but what's wrong with KaKaRoToKS? It's safer right now too.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jan 10, 2011)

Sony must be pissed.  This didn't take long at all (though I didn't expect it to).  And before they even started really making a ton of their money back off the PS3.  Ah well.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 10, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Geohot's not gonna like this


Pfft. He knew it was going to happen, he just didn't want to get sued.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 10, 2011)

Bit of a noob question:

Are we ever going to see back up loaders or anything that can be run without CFW? I only ask this, as I don't want to/can't install CFW on my PS3 due to the fact that it's a shared console, and the other person is wary of stuff such as this (I don't personally care, but he does).

I would LOVE to be able to take advantage of great stuff such as this, but if it is all completely run through CFW, I won't be able too. I sort of thought the great thing about the keys being released was the fact that it would be able to be officially recognized by the PS3 *without* modification in anyway.

Correct me if I missed something or misinterpreted information I read.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

@ Nathan Drake. Yes you can do this without a MFW, it's called a jailbreak dongle. People have just got started, give them a chance.

That by no means means I understand why this needs GeoHots MFW.


----------



## deathking (Jan 10, 2011)

geohot created the tools to make the sign the files 
i dont know if they are exclusive to his cfw only


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> @ Nathan Drake. Yes you can do this without a MFW, it's called a jailbreak dongle. People have just got started, give them a chance.
> 
> That by no means means I understand why this needs GeoHots MFW.



I know about the dongles available, but I value online play that would be lost while using them. That's why I ask about things being signed to run on official firmware so that we can have the extras without forfeiting any core features.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 10, 2011)

Did it but i cant figure out how to back up my own Castlevania Lords Of Shadows to try it out :/ im not gonna pirate i just wanna try it out


----------



## NatureMade (Jan 10, 2011)

Good job. Now, figure out how to sign PS3-Exclusive PSN's to work on the PSP so I can play my scott pilgrim on the go


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 10, 2011)

NatureMade said:
			
		

> Good job. Now, figure out how to sign PS3-Exclusive PSN's to work on the PSP so I can play my scott pilgrim on the go


----------



## NatureMade (Jan 10, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> NatureMade said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Good job. Now, figure out how to sign PS3-Exclusive PSN's to work on the PSP so I can play my scott pilgrim on the go


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a totally different architecture.

The games would have to be ported from source (only something sony could do), or somebody would have to remake it themselves.


----------



## kai445 (Jan 10, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Geohot's not gonna like this



Geohot is a self righteous asshole.


----------



## science (Jan 10, 2011)

Is online play enabled on geohot's 3.55?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 10, 2011)

science said:
			
		

> Is online play enabled on geohot's 3.55?


ive been online for about 3 days with Geohuts CFW :/

No Jailbreak


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 10, 2011)

wow...maybe Sony can't detect that,maybe it's actually worth trading my laptop for a ps3 xD


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't count your chickens. PS3 owners may need to learn a phrase dreaded by 360 modders, ban-wave.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> wow...maybe Sony can't detect that,maybe it's actually worth trading my laptop for a ps3 xD



you would trade a laptop for a ps3!!??


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jan 10, 2011)

What I want to know is how to transfer said game on to the PS3 once it's been patched as a PSN game. Like is it through an external device, network transfer or something?


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 10, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course dude,it's not even that cool,1.61 GHz Dual Core,1GB RAM DDR2,512 nvidia geforce 6500 graphics card and tons of tune-ups
if you live near tijuana i could trade it to you *troll*
i'm maybe trading it for a friends 80GB ps3 with a broken blue ray drive


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 10, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ew. I would trade it for a PS3 with a *working* blu-ray drive. As long as the laptop fully works and functions, it is at least worth the value of a new Slim I would think.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 10, 2011)

i trade it because i don't have the 100dlls he's selling it to me,but that's only IF i can run backups on CFW,until then i keep my laptop
and of course it works bro,perfectly


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck getting a replacement blu ray drive if you do get it. I still can't find a good place (Besides ebay because I don't trust them when it comes to expensive electronics) to one in order to fix my 40gb fat


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 10, 2011)

actually this ps3 is a fat one
but i'm totally looking forward to this,because well,you could play any game,and fuck the ban waves,i mean,sony doesn't get any profit out of the online like microsoft,why should they bother


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jan 10, 2011)

If this doesn't block online play I am so getting this!

if this doesn't I'm betting that they can only detect debug mode PS3, not the backuploader.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 10, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> If this doesn't block online play I am so getting this!


same as you buddy


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jan 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Don't count your chickens. PS3 owners may need to learn a phrase dreaded by 360 modders, ban-wave.



Dreaded ban-wave? If you're a noob and don't know how to properly use things, then yes, you will dread being banned. Otherwise you don't give a shit.

As for Sony detecting the CFW, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 10, 2011)

can anyone else confirm this works?  is it worth installing cfw yet?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like I gotta buy another PS3 to try this out.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 10, 2011)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point is right now everyone is a noob. And really knowing how to use things != understanding how they work.


----------



## Gitaroo (Jan 10, 2011)

I think many developers will go the same route as EA with the online pass... Or Sony will tell them to do it that way.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 10, 2011)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty sure everybody dreaded it unless you were some rich prick and could just go out buy a new xbox


----------



## Bloodgod (Jan 10, 2011)

Good news is good. But I'll wait until this becomes stupid proof like the PSP CFW. 

Drop ISO here -> boot PS3 -> Select game -> Ta-da


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jan 10, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Point is right now everyone is a noob. And really knowing how to use things != understanding how they work.



Yes and no. There is a good chance Sony can't currently detect this anyway. It's not really a CFW, it's an MFW. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but geohat simply edited in a few options (like the ability to install packages) and re-signed/re-compiled it. So it's the same 3.55 FW, just with a few edits.

So while we can all think of ways for Sony to detect it, we have no idea what data they transmit when checking. Plus they could always have something else built in to PSN to check new things. Either way is, they are done for


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 10, 2011)

My thoughts when I read this:


Spoiler


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The problem is the "install" option is a debug option and is not active in normal firmwares.


You're right, it's a big problem.
We're relying on hacking out an official, non-public feature right now, Sony can very easily, absolutely remove the option from future firmwares.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 10, 2011)

if he releases a homebrew app tht can be run from geohot's FW, this guy will get the title "deity"
i think someone might be working on a complete firmware which loads everything

will using such a firmware (with signing capabilities) remove the compatibility issues with external hdds like OPL has on the ps2?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmm... when I installed Geohot's CFW, I tried to install Pongus and got an error message. Does the homebrew NEED to be signed in order to be installed?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jan 10, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Hmm... when I installed Geohot's CFW, I tried to install Pongus and got an error message. Does the homebrew NEED to be signed in order to be installed?
> Im not 100% sure but it apparently runs Unsigned stuff.
> 
> QUOTEBasically it is the same as Kakaroto's firmware except it can run UNSIGNED homebrew on 3.55 which btw is awesome



that is taken from the release thread.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 10, 2011)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, I don't think that's accurate.  Pretty sure old and new homebrew has to be signed on Geohot's "jailbreak" CFW, the first being geohot's little image and message. No patched lv2 blah blah. Wow I hate that term 'jailbreak', pretty sure he uses it as a half-joke.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 10, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1) Install PKG file.
> 2) Transfer contents off USRDIR folder, EXCEPT EBOOT.BIN, to /devhdd0/game/BLES01047/USRDIR/


Ok, I'd like to try this out but the instructions confuse me. What does this PKG exactly do in the first place? Is the mentioned USRDIR the one from the actual game?


----------



## indask8 (Jan 10, 2011)

This is just awesome.

But I'm still hesitating to do the 3.55 update
(and say goodbye to my dongles, it's not really a problem, most of mine are atmel dev dongle so they can be converted to do something else).

knowing some updates/new/better cfw will probably be out in a matter of days.

I'll wait until saturday, if nothing new/interesting is out, I'll update to 3.55 and use geohot cfw since most homebrew I use are already compatible with it.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 10, 2011)

...so, now the question is: it is worth risking the ban (if Sony ever gets around doing that) of my 60GB BC PS3 in doing this, or not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Decisions, decisions...


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 10, 2011)

My question is, if you upgrade to 3.55 CFW, is the process reversible?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 10, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> My question is, if you upgrade to 3.55 CFW, is the process reversible?


Yes, iirc, you can just reinstall 3.55 OFW on it.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 10, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this process confirmed working? I'm trying to put together a review and I need to know if it really is that simple.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 10, 2011)

I just tried it on my PS3 Slim on 3.41 and it worked perfectly. I never updated to 3.55 cause it's not needed. The same goes for the signed hombrew apps, at least so far.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 10, 2011)

So there should be no issue going back to official from this? Just to be sure I'm going to wipe out any traces of the homebrew I've been testing first. (That Awesome File Manager is just ...well... awesome for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Once I perform all the tests that I can, expect either a video or written review of everything I've done.

Also, I'm just waiting for somebody to make a tool to just be able to patch other games, instead of all this compiling stuff that is currently needed. I don't know how to compile, so I'm just waiting for this coding rush to hit the user-friendly phase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: How can I get my current Castlevania save to be detected by the installed game? I can't figure out how to get it to copy, even with Awesome File Manager.

EDIT2: Got my save to be read, and as I was fighting the final boss I received an "Unhandled Error." As far as I'm concerned, that means this is unstable. If I'm wrong, please enlighten me.


----------



## Fellow (Jan 10, 2011)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> What I want to know is how to transfer said game on to the PS3 once it's been patched as a PSN game. Like is it through an external device, network transfer or something?



I believe it's through FTP.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow....this scene is moving quite swiftly.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 10, 2011)

i got castlevania los to work this way lol


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone knows where to find more of these?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 10, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Anyone knows where to find more of these?


What? Games?
No asking for illegal files here.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 10, 2011)

Anybody know how to apply the update to this install so the "Unhandled Error" doesn't happen? What path would the update be in? If I know that, I can attempt to copy it. That's the only flaw with this install.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2011)

It is really easy to do yourself but it seems like tons of these are gonna start appearing.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 10, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I didn't mean complete games, but nevermind anyway...


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 11, 2011)

Personally, I'd like to see one (pkg launcher) for Splatterhouse to see if it loads faster. That and Nier. I'd love to be able to play these games with faster load times. (Of course I own them, I just don't know how to make these packages myself.)


----------



## Relf (Jan 11, 2011)

Fellow said:
			
		

> ChaosBoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can set up an FTP on the PS3/PC via ethernet cable or you can do it through an external device, a FAT32 formatted mass storage with Comgenies Awesome File Manager installed on both the PS3 and the corresponding PC app to split >4GB files.


----------



## RingKing97 (Jan 11, 2011)

will Castlevania LOS listed here work with the Europe version ??


----------



## Trulen (Jan 11, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> ...so, now the question is: it is worth risking the ban (if Sony ever gets around doing that) of my 60GB BC PS3 in doing this, or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This.  So very much this.  
I've had my PS3 for 3 years, and have bought many online enabled games.  
To lose that to a ban would upset me, as it'd be a $300 oopsie!


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 11, 2011)

RingKing97 said:
			
		

> will Castlevania LOS listed here work with the Europe version ??


Actually it's only for the EU version


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 11, 2011)

Trulen said:
			
		

> This.  So very much this.
> I've had my PS3 for 3 years, and have bought many online enabled games.
> To lose that to a ban would upset me, as it'd be a $300 oopsie!



You should have got you're moneys worth by now. What's that 4 games? If not they are second hand and Sony want to ban you anyway if they could tell. Check your license agreement, second hand games (and books, and CD's, and DVD's) are illegal


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm either waiting for a homebrew tool to make these PKG files, or for somebody to just go ahead and make a couple for Splatterhouse and Nier. (Both games that could benefit from faster loading. I've noticed that Castlevania: LoS loads a lot faster from the HDD.)


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 12, 2011)

I bet fans are begging him to sign their games


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Jan 12, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I bet fans are begging him to sign their games



hehehe i know right its most likely they are asking him to sign their games hehehehe


----------



## luke_c (Jan 12, 2011)

Going to try this method with some of my games I have backed up, if it works I *MAY* start taking requests.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 12, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Going to try this method with some of my games I have backed up, if it works I *MAY* start taking requests.



If it works out for you, I'd like to request Splatterhouse and Nier. The folks in that discussion over there seem to be ignoring me. (Tends to happen here even. I honestly think people are out to get me sometimes. Lol.)


----------

